

Geocities Bootstrap Theme - itamarb
http://divshot.github.io/geo-bootstrap

======
molecule
So we can expect more duplicates since GitHub has switched their Pages TLD
from .com to .io?

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5474022>

------
brandonhsiao
I'm 17; was the internet ever actually this bad? That spinning "HOT" gif next
to "Buttons" is giving me cancer.

~~~
nilkn
The original website for Space Jam (the movie with Michael Jordan) is still
up:

<http://www2.warnerbros.com/spacejam/movie/jam.htm>

Not quite as bad as the OP's link, but still--that was a high-profile
professionally designed site in 1996.

~~~
thomasfl
This is a real gem! It can't be that much pages left from the ugly-age.

I started out making web sites a bit like this myself i 1995, and it makes me
sad all pages are gone except a few pages left in the internet archive.

------
tuananh
"Site created with Notepad" hehe <http://divshot.github.io/geo-
bootstrap/img/test/notepad.gif>

~~~
Axsuul
"The Right Way". This part made me especially LOL.

------
ChuckMcM
God this is priceless. I appreciate that it wasn't playing a snippet of 8 bit
MIDI music in a short loop which is looped mid-phrase during a key signature
change.

------
cgcdesign
The missing images icon is a fantastic touch, it's only missing an annoying
mouse cursor effect (I'm guilty of using them).

This bought a tear to my eyes, right before the burning, but it's very nice.

Also, did I see rounded corners and the lack of nested tables?

~~~
imissmyjuno
No, but the first thing I did was check to see if every button was a table.
Was not disappointed.

------
iSnow
Wow, I have forgotten just how ugly parts of the early web were. This theme is
pure genius, it reminds me of the olden times :)

That it still is reactive makes it even more surreal.

------
ZirconCode
Many people I know have never experienced the beauty and plethora of colors
the web once was crafted from, finally I can share! Thanks for bringing back
varied palettes and animations!

------
marquis
Can you make the dropdown menu crash my netscape as it tries to load an
applet?

~~~
dopamean
Oh man. I nearly just spit water on my computer.

------
Lexarius
The "Guestbook" got a chuckle out of me. Haven't seen one of those in years.

Then I realized that we just call them "the comments section" now and put them
on every article.

------
telecuda
Missing a RESET button on every form

------
kadavy
Not ugly enough. You need to make the white space less uniform, and the line-
heights less generous.

Just kidding, this is terrible. Great work!

------
pilif
I especially liked what you have done to the form elements. Even more so as
that was completely impossible back then. There was no CSS and form elements
didn't allow much styling via attributes either. Probably because they were
mostly implemented as native controls which in turn don't offer that many
styling options.

------
cpolis
Reminds me of the good ol' days when JavaScript was just used for annoying
cursor effects and the like.

~~~
tomjen3
Don't forget it was also used to prevent right clicks.

------
dstroot
Wow - this is spot-on! I most definitely built a few of these in my day and
even used the same "user construction" .gif. Great trip down memory lane.
Thanks for reminding us what not to do. ;)

------
oakwhiz
It's using the right way to make webpages... but it feels so wrong.

------
heroic
This is what internet should look like again!

------
DanBC
Lots of people say they love this.

Has anyone done the HN redesign yet? There seem to be plenty of choices for
voting arrows. (<http://netanimations.net/arrows.htm#.UWHUTKLrwcA>)

------
mtct
Oh God, my eyes...my precious eyes!

------
realrocker
This is why I got into programming. The web was just too cool back in the day.

------
BIackSwan
Is it just me or does the background lead to a 3D effect? Most visible effect
here - <http://divshot.github.io/geo-bootstrap/#buttons>

~~~
Antony_256
It sure does. And, dare I say it, I would like to see someone experiment with
it on a modern design. Or maybe I played to much with my 3DS today and should
go lie down.

------
vidyesh
Seems like we already have a implementation
<http://canhasbitcoin.tk/index.php>

------
account_taken
Thanks for reminding me how cool my geocities pages were. Flat UI meh. I got
the hammer with baloon pants bringing life to my page!

------
cmer
This is awesome. Nothing can go wrong!

------
booruguru
If you showed a teenager this theme, I don't think they'd believe the web was
ever that ugly.

------
siculars
I love this so much. Really brings me back to a simpler more
colorgasmic/motiontastic time.

------
CoachRufus87
This put a smile on my face. Thank you Geocities for first sparking my
interest in coding.

------
SkittlesNTwix
I had a visceral reaction after this page loaded. Well-done on the theme.

------
iambpentameter
You're 6 days too late :)

------
kclay
This brings back so many memories

------
thomasjames
The internet's darkest hour.

------
davidcelis
At least it's responsive.

~~~
beshrkayali
Good catch! Now people can experience this horridness on more devices :)

------
bmmayer1
IN GOD'S NAME WHY

------
afandian
border-radius? Sacrilege!

------
asc123
is it responsive

------
saadazzz
such a troll!

------
Toshio
On behalf of everyone who is old enough to have lived through this hell,
congratulations on the accuracy of depiction.

------
maxpert
hahahahah OMG

